# Best, cheapest, funnest trip in US



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

hey guys i'm looking to plan a trip that will probably land sometime in the beginning of 09. I'm looking to get out of the east and head more north or west. West would be best and i'm thinking keystone since they have some cheaper packages. Any input for some college poor riders?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Go to Revy or Kicking Horse and stay in a hostel.

Actually, go to Aspen. The snow and terrain at Revy and Kicking Horse sucks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Great recommendation Zee. Glad to know that Kicking Horse and Revy have become part of the United States. It was going to happen anyway. :laugh: 

If you are adding Cananda into the mix those are two places I have wanted to hit for years. 

For the US, I keep saying this, Salt Lake City is hard to beat. Lift tickets are generally cheaper in the area. You can get a free lift ticket the day you fly in at Park City. Affordable lodging can be found in town and it's an easy drive up the canyons.

Another spot you might look for deals at is the Bozeman Montana area.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

^^^ I rode Bridger Bowl in Bozeman, MT last year and I have to say it was pretty nice. Lots of fresh and there is a lot of affordable lodging in the area. If I remember correctly, Big Sky is about an hour to 1.5 hours south of Bozeman.

Bozeman does have a good selection of dining and bars for after hours fun. It is afterall a college town, Montana State University.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going to buck the trend here and say Reno. With economic conditions what they are, you can get a room in Reno at the Sands for south of $50 through Hotels.com 

From there, you have abount a dozen places you can hit within a 90 minute drive if you're doing a tour of local resorts.

Lift tickets are a bit more out here in the West Coast, but we have the best snow


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Great recommendation Zee. Glad to know that Kicking Horse and Revy have become part of the United States. It was going to happen anyway. :laugh:
> 
> If you are adding Cananda into the mix those are two places I have wanted to hit for years.
> 
> ...


I prefer Obama to Harper lolz

I know he said US, but with our $$ in the dumps again, coming to Canada is super cheap again.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Heck, if you're going to come to Canada and ride at Revy & Kicking Horse, you might as well start the Powder Highway at the border! Red Mtn in Rossland and Whitewater in Nelson are two great ways to kick off (or finish off) any cruise north of the border. And if you're going to Nelson, do yourself a huge favour and stay at the Dancing Bear Inn. Cheapest, funnest, cutest place to stay!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;79735 said:


> Heck, if you're going to come to Canada and ride at Revy & Kicking Horse, you might as well start the Powder Highway at the border! Red Mtn in Rossland and Whitewater in Nelson are two great ways to kick off (or finish off) any cruise north of the border. And if you're going to Nelson, do yourself a huge favour and stay at the Dancing Bear Inn. Cheapest, funnest, cutest place to stay!


Dancing Bear? Good to know, we are spending 2 days in Nelson in January...


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Great recommendation Zee. Glad to know that Kicking Horse and Revy have become part of the United States. It was going to happen anyway. :laugh:
> 
> If you are adding Cananda into the mix those are two places I have wanted to hit for years.
> 
> ...


Is this true? I was poking around the website, but found no mention of this.

I'm actually tryina see if we can get earlier flights into SLC for the pow mow meet, so we can ride at park city the day we land, if there's a free lift ticket involved... can you confirl, kill?

shiet tho, that avatar is makin me wanna visit BC again, and ride with mag-net-ism over there :cheeky4:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Tsk tsk Krishan, there's a reason I left TO for VAN, you know!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

kri$han said:


> Is this true? I was poking around the website, but found no mention of this.
> 
> I'm actually tryina see if we can get earlier flights into SLC for the pow mow meet, so we can ride at park city the day we land, if there's a free lift ticket involved... can you confirl, kill?
> 
> shiet tho, that avatar is makin me wanna visit BC again, and ride with mag-net-ism over there :cheeky4:


Yes it's true. Ski On Us The Day You Arrive

The Canyons, Park shitty, and Deer Valley are in on it evidently. Well Deer Valley has a snowboard ban. I would probably choose the Canyons myself.

I hear you on the bc thing. Mag's avatar makes it look like a fun place.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I think I'll try to sneak outta here during late-mid march, like i did last season again. Mountains are still running, and its not as busy during the week.

Whister FTW!... (ok, sorry for the warp).. and thanks Killz!


----------

